# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Προβλημα σε επαναφορτιζομενο φακο

## Phatt

Εχω εναν φακο με led, ο οποιος ειναι επαναφορτιζομενος απο πριζα δικτυου.Υπαρχει μια βαση που μπαινει σε πριζα schuko και καταλιγει σε ενα δαχτυλιδι.Το δαχτυλιδι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο ωστε ο φακος να περναει απο μεσα και σε ενα σημειο να σφηνωνει και η φορτιση γινεται επαγωγικα.
Ο φακος εσωτερικα εχει 3 μπαταριες επαναφορτιζομενες ΑΑΑ 800mAh εκαστη.Εαν τον τροφοδοτησω απο αλκαλικες λειτουργει ο φακος, πραγμα που σημαινει οτι το προβλημα ειναι στην φορτιση.Υπαρχει και ενδεικτικη λυχνια για την φορτιση η οποια δεν αναβει οπως πρεπει κατα την φορτιση.Σε μια προσπαθεια για να κανω ελεγχο εαν λειτουργει το συστημα της φορτισης, ευθυγραμισα τα 2 πηνια και ενω ειχα την βαση στην πριζα του δικτυου, στο πηνιο του φακου δεν υπηρχε η παραμικρη ταση.Τι μπορω να κανω για να βρω τι ακριβως φταιει και να το διορθωσω(εαν γινεται);

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Παναγιώτη μια φωτογραφία ή μια πληρέστερη και λεπτομερέστερη περιγραφή θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Παναγιώτη μέτρησε στο φις της βάσης πόσα Ω βρίσκεις, 
αν έχει και ο Κώστας κάποιον όμοιας λειτουργίας, από την πλούσια συλλογή του, ας μετρήσει και αυτός.
Μια φωτο ίσως βοηθούσε

----------


## Phatt

Κρατηθειτε λιγο, βγαζω κατατοπιστικοτατη σειρα φωτογραφιων και επανερχομαι!

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον, εβγαλα 2 φωτο για αρχη, πειτε μου εαν θελετε κατι πιο ξεκαθαρο η οποια πληροφορια.Στην πρωτη ειναι η θηκη των μπαταριων και το πηνιο του φακου και στην δευτερη το συστημα της βασης.Το φις που μπαινει στην πριζα μετραει 450kΩ περιπου.

http://img696.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p1000966e.jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η ΑΣΦάλεια F1 ειναι εντάξει? 0Ω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μάλλον εντάξει είναι, τα κόκκινα μακαρόνια υποθέτω είναι του πηνίου πόσα Ω βλέπεις?

----------


## Phatt

H F1 μου δινει 0.7Ω, πες 0.
Τα μακαρονια ειναι οντως του πηνιου.Χρειαζεστε κατι αλλο;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πόσα Ω ?    .

----------


## Phatt

Εαν αναφερεσαι στο πηνιο, μετραει 27.2Ω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν μπορεις ξεβίδωσε την πλακέτα και βγάλε φωτο από μπρος και πίσω να τις δουμε και βλέπουμε.

Η αν έχεις καμια πυξιδα κοντα και το βάλεις στην πρίζα αν βλέπεις απόκλιση, ή λαμπάκι νέον (δοκιμαστικό) στη μέση του πηνίου ανάβει?

εντιτ:  *Αν έχεις απόκλιση πυξίδας ή άναμμα νέον δεν χρειαζονται φωτο
 Μέτρα και το πηνίο το φακού και θα τα δω σε λίγο*

----------


## Phatt

Ανα μπραβο και εψαχνα κατι να δω τι γινεται με το πηνιο...Ψαχνω να βρω κατι να το δοκιμασω και βγαζω και τις φωτο αμεσως.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Στη 2η φωτο στη μεση μπροστά του πηνίου σκιά είνα ή κάψιμο??



""Ανα μπραβο"""???

----------


## Phatt

"Ανα μπραβο"="Ανα γεια σου" εδω στη Μακεδονια το λεμε οταν θελουμε να πουμε "καλα τα λες".Μπορει επισης να σταθει και με μακροσυρτο α, ητοι "αααα μπραβο".Ειναι πιο πολυ προφορικη παρα γραπτη εκφραση.

Τα πηνια και τα δυο ειναι πεντακαθαρα παντου, δεν υπαρχει καψιμο.
Δεν σκανδαλιζει το λαμπακι του δοκιμαστικου ουτε την πυξιδα, δοκιμασα με δυο κατσαβιδια με επαγωγικο λαμπακι.

Δεν ξερω εαν σε καλυπτει η φωτο αλλα χρειαζεται να ξεκολλησω τα καλωδια για να τα δω, εαν θες σου διαβαζω τα στοιχεια απο υλικα η στην αναγκη τα ξεκολλαω.
http://img710.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p1000969p.jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

"αααα γεια σου ή έλα γεια σου ή ααα μπράβο"

 Στη πρωτη φωτ δεξια πόσο είναι η αντ/ση 

 μέτρα τις καλύτερα όλες και όπου έχει μεγάλες αποκλίσεις γράψε αλλά όπου δεν φαίνοντε χρώματα γράψτα, μέτρα διόδους, τρανζίστορ (και τι τύπος είναι) στην 2 κ 3 φωτο είναι καφε,μαύρο,(κίτρινο???) *Δίπλα στο τρανζιστορ στην άκρη έχει 2 κολήματα ξαναπέρασέ τα   * βλέπεις τίποτα περίεργο??

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μάλλον θα'λεγα να κάνεις τα κολλήματα και να δοκιμάσεις αν συναρμολογείται ευκολα

----------


## Phatt

Εγινε Αποστολη, αυριο με το καλο γιατι συμμαζεψα το "εργαστηριο" επειδη η οικογενεια ηθελε να φαει βραδυνο  :Lol: 

Θα το ξεκολλησω απο το πλαστικο και θα δω τι μπορω να κανω με τα εξαρτηματα, οσα σκαμπαζω.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά δηλώνω ότι αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς δουλεύει. Εννοώ τη σύζευξη του φορτιστή με τον φακό. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δε χρειάζεται ξεκόλλημα όπως είναι βάλε το κολλητήρι να τραβήξει την παλιά κόλληση και βάλε φρέσκια. Στη 2 φωτ απάνω δεξιά δίπλα στο τρανζίστορ

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Καλησπέρα Κώστα, μάλλον ανεβάζει συχνότητα (switching).
Sto πηνίο του φακού δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται

----------


## Phatt

Θα το κοιταξω Αποστολη.

Κωστα η φορτιση γινεται επαγωγικα, εχει ενα πηνιο ο φορτιστης/βαση και ενα πηνιο εχει εσωτερικα ο φακος και επιτυγχανεται η φορτιση.Το εχω δει και σε αλλες τετοιες μικροσυσκευες.

Το πηνιο του φακου ειναι ενα απλο πηνιο με μια διοδο 4148.Τον τροπο λειτουργειας μαλλον μπορειτε να τον καταλαβετε καλυτερα απο μενα, εγω απλα σας λεω τι εχει μεσα  :Smile:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Έκανες τίποτα με τα κολλήματα?

----------


## Phatt

Αμαν ολη την ημερα στο σπιτι ειμαι και το ειχα ξεχασει.Καλα που μου το θυμισες, θα πιαστω αμεσως...

----------


## Phatt

Ξαναπερασα την κολληση (αν καταλαβα καλα το σημειο) και οριστε μια καλυτερη φωτο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Είναι εύκολο να το δοκιμάσεις?

 έχω πρόβλημα με το ιντερνετ, συχνές διακοπές

----------


## Phatt

Τι να δοκιμασω ακριβως απο ολα;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν είναι εύκολο να τον δοκιμάσεις αν φορτίζει, διαφορετικά κάνε καμιά μέτρηση στις αντιστάσεις και στο τρνζίστορ και τι τύπος είναι.

----------


## MacGyver

> Λοιπον, εβγαλα 2 φωτο για αρχη, πειτε μου εαν θελετε κατι πιο ξεκαθαρο η οποια πληροφορια.Στην πρωτη ειναι η θηκη των μπαταριων και το πηνιο του φακου και στην δευτερη το συστημα της βασης.Το φις που μπαινει στην πριζα μετραει 450kΩ περιπου.
> 
> http://img696.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p1000966e.jpg


Ξαναμέτρησε το πηνίο που πάει στην πρίζα, χωρίς να πιάνεις με τα χέρια σου τους ακροδέκτες (μόνο από τα πλαστικά) του πολυμέτρου.
Τα 450kΩ μάλλον είσαι εσύ!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το μέτρησε 27Ω

----------


## MacGyver

> Το μέτρησε 27Ω


Το δεύτερο απο την μεριά του φακού πόση αντίσταση έχει?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν φτάσαμε εκεί, αφού δεν δούλευε το πρωτεύων

----------


## MacGyver

> Δεν φτάσαμε εκεί, αφού δεν δούλευε το πρωτεύων


27Ω φαίνεται ΟΚ. Στην κουβέντα πριν με τα κόκκινα μακαρόνια σου απάντησε τα 27Ω.
Μήπως τα 27Ω είναι στο δευτερεύον και το πρωτεύον απλά κομμένο (450Κ τα χέρια του).

----------


## Phatt

Δεν φορτιζει παλι.Ξαναμετρησα το κυκλωμα ολοκληρο δινοντας βαση στα λεγομενα του Στιβ, πηρα 559kΩ ακριβως.
Τραντζιστορ δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε, πειτε μου πως.Τωρα μετραω τις αντιστασεις και ενημερωνω.

----------


## MacGyver

> Δεν φορτιζει παλι.Ξαναμετρησα το κυκλωμα ολοκληρο δινοντας βαση στα λεγομενα του Στιβ, πηρα 559kΩ ακριβως.
> Τραντζιστορ δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε, πειτε μου πως.Τωρα μετραω τις αντιστασεις και ενημερωνω.


559kΩ σε σύρμα δεν γίνεται, πρέπει νά είναι χιλιόμετρα !!!
Πρόσβαση στα σημεία που συνδέεται στο πρωτεύον το πηνίο με τους ακροδέκτες υπάρχει?
Μήπως έχει καμιά ενσωματωμένη ασφάλεια?

----------


## Phatt

Μα Στιβ, δεν μετραω το πηνειο αγαπητε, μετραω ολοκληρο κυκλωμα!Παιρνω επαφη απο το φις που μπαινει στην μπριζα.

Απο την αλλη, νομιζω οτι βρηκαμε τουλαχιστον ενα προβλημα...Η αντισταση στην πισω μερια αν και εχει ονομαστικη 100kΩ, οταν μετραω στην κλιμακα των 200k παιρνω 1, οταν μετραω στην κλιμακα των 2Μ παιρνω 0.005 και οταν μετραω στην κλιμακα των 20Μ, μετραει ολη την κλιμακα σιγα σιγα μεχρι τα 18Μ, και μετα μου διχνει παλι 1...Τι εχετε να πειτε;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ξεκόλα τη μια άκρη(να είναι στον αέρα)  και μέτρα την

----------


## Phatt

Με ξεκολλημενη αντισταση παιρνω 1 παντου, μαλλον μας αφησε χρονους η αντισταση...Λετε να το βρηκαμε;
Κατσε να ψαξω στο στοκ μου να δω αν εχω αλλη...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Στηβ μεσολαβεί ανόρθωση και τρανζίστορ *(αλλά ποιό είναι ???*) πως θα μετρήσει στο φίς πηνίο?? γιατί μπερδεύεσαι

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Εντάξει ειναι . ΔΕΝ ΘΑ είναι κίτρινο αλλά χρυσό. Αν ήταν αυτής της αντίστασης το πόδι που κόλλησες δεν είναι καλλά κολημένο. Ξεκόλλα και ξανακόλα

εντιτ όταν λες 1 τι Ω(υποθέτω) , ΜΩ??

----------


## MacGyver

Η πλακέτα της βάσης είναι?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Oui            .

----------


## MacGyver

> Oui            .


Οκ νόμιζα είναι στο φακό επάνω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Tις φωτο δεν τις είδες???

----------


## Phatt

Ειναι προφανη τα χρωματα Αποστολη, φαινεται και στην φωτο πιο κατω, αλλα παρε ακομη μια για τον λογο του αληθες.Εαν ηταν 10Ω, γιατι να μην χτυπαει στο τζιτζικι;

Το τραντζιστορ γραφει επανω EN 4070, εαν αυτο βοηθαει.

Παρεπιπτοντως, φοβερα αθολωτα macro βγαζει η μηχανη μου :P

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το 1 τι είναι ΜΩ? αν ναι ταχει παίξει

----------


## Phatt

Απο το τζιτζικι μεχρι μεχρι τα 20ΜΩ μοναδα παιρνω, ταχει παιξει.Δεν εχω αλλη τωρα το κερατο μου να δοκιμασω...Παιδια απο βδομαδα...Μακαρι να την πηδηξουμε με μια αντιστασουλα...Να ειστε καλα ολοι.

----------


## MacGyver

Βγάλε φώτο και από τις δύο μεριές *κάθετα* σαν φωτοτυπία για να βγει άκρη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν προλαβεις μετρα το μεσαίο ποδι του τρανζ με κάθε ακριανό.

----------


## MacGyver

> Αν προλαβεις μετρα το μεσαίο ποδι του τρανζ με κάθε ακριανό.


Αριστερά θα είναι η βάση.

----------


## Phatt

Την πισω μερια την εχετε ηδη, οριστε η μπροστα.Το τραντζιτορ πως ακριβως το μετραω;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η μηχανή σου πράγματι είναι κανόνι, αλλά για τι όργανο αμφιβάλω.
Αν σε κυνηγάει η γυναίκα σου άστα για αύριο
Η R1 πόσο είναι . Όργανο στις διόδους κάνεις όλους τους συνδιασμούς και μετά με ακρoδέκτες ανάποδα(για τρανζ)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αριστερά θα είναι η βάση.


Λέω μήπως είναι ΦΕΤ

----------


## Phatt

Εαν λες για το πολυμετρο, την αντισταση την μετρησα με 2 οργανα ειναι αυτα εδω.Δεν ειμαι παντρεμενος εχω ολη την νυχτα μπροστα μου, πιτσιρικας ειμαι  :Wink: 
Η R1 με ονομαστικη 390Ω μου δινει 384Ω, αποδεκτο.
Οσο για το τραντζιστορ, με τον αρνητικο ακροδεκτη στο αριστερα ποδαρακι, δεν παιρνω τιποτε στα αλλα δυο.Οταν βαλω τον θετικο ακροδεκτη στο αριστερο ποδαρακι, παιρνω ενδειξεις και στα αλλα δυο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

μέτρα το μεσαίο με το δεξί
περίπου τι τιμές είδες?

----------


## Phatt

Με τον αρνητικο στο αριστερα το εκανα ηδη, δεν παιρνω τιμες σε κανενα απο τα αλλα δυο.
Με τον θετικο στο αριστερα και τον αρνητικο στο δεξια, παιρνω 902Ω
Με τον θετικο στο αριστερα και τον αρνητικο στο μεσαιο, παιρνω 890Ω
Με τον θετικο στο μεσαιο και τον αρνητικο στο δεξια, δεν παιρνω τιμη.
Με τον θετικο στο μεσαιο και τον αρνητικο στο αριστερα, παλι δεν παιρνω τιμη.
Με τον αρνητικο στο μεσαιο και τον θετικο στο δεξια, παει να δειξει κατι αλλα σε msec το γυρναει σε μοναδα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μέτρα και το πηνίο με τη δίοδο του φακού.

Το κίτρινο που λέγαμε είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι χρυσό ή ασημί?

----------


## Phatt

Ναι με τιποτα δεν ειναι, νομιζω οτι φαινεται καθαρα και στις φωτο που εχω σηκωσει.
Το πηνιο του φακου μετραει 4.2Ω και στα 2 οργανα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η δίοδος??

Εκεί που κόλλησες ήταν αντ. 1,8ΚΩ (μάλλον ξανακόλησε την), το άλλο τι ήταν

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Με ξεκολλημενη αντισταση παιρνω 1 παντου, μαλλον μας αφησε χρονους η αντισταση...Λετε να το βρηκαμε;
> Κατσε να ψαξω στο στοκ μου να δω αν εχω αλλη...



Αν εννοείς 1 αυτό που δείχνουν τα όργανα στη φωτο, *δεν είναι 1 αλλά άπειρο=χαλασμένη αντίσταση*

----------


## Phatt

Η διοδος μου δινει τζιτζικι και απο τις 2 μεριες της, ειναι λογικο; Και με την μετρηση για διοδους το εβαλα, το ιδιο μου κανει.Πρεπει να μετρησω κατι αλλο πανω της;(γνωριζω οτι 1=απειρο=καθολου μετρηση)

Στην αντισταση καπου μπερδευεσαι, αυτη που λεω ειναι στην πισω μερια, ειναι καφε-μαυρο-κιτρινο-χρυσο αρα 100kΩ στην πισω μερια και οχι η καφε-γκρι-κοκκινο-χρυσο αρα 1.8kΩ που ειναι στην μπροστα μερια.

Οριστε η διοδος.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

μέτρα μεταξύ διόδου και πηνίου αν έχει συνέχεια

*Αν εννοείς 1 αυτό που δείχνουν τα όργανα στη φωτο, δεν είναι 1 αλλά άπειρο=χαλασμένη αντίσταση*

----------


## Phatt

Υπαρχει συναιχεια.
Ναι αυτο εννοω, και ξερω τι σημαινει, απλως το ανεφερα 1, οτι βλεπω δηλαδη.Απο δω και στο εξης θα το αναφερω ως απειρο, που ειναι καταπως φαινεται και το σωστο.

----------


## MacGyver

Η κατασκευή φαίνεται να είναι του 2005 πότε το πήρες?
Δοκίμασες άλλες *επαναφορτιζόμενες*?
Μήπως το είχες σε αχρηστία πολύ καιρό?

----------


## Phatt

Στιβ φορτησα τις υπαρχουσες και δουλευει σαν καταναλωτης αλλα παλι δεν τις φορτιζει.Επισης δοκιμασα με φρεσκιες επαναφορτιζομενες αλλα παλι δεν τις φορτιζει.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να βγάλεις την πλακέτα κάντο, διαφορετικά πρέπει να κοπεί η δίοδος αλλά να μπορεί να ξανακοληθεί

----------


## Phatt

Τωρα μπηκαμε στα σκληρα.Θα δοκιμασω να ζεστανω τα λιωμενα πλαστικα να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Με καράφλιασες με το Ι όταν είπες ότι ξέρεις τι σημαίνει, χωρίς όμως να πεις ότι αυτό εννοούσες

----------


## Phatt

Χαχα ευκολα τα λαθη οταν θελουμε να φερουμε τον προφορικο λογο στα μετρα του γραπτου!ΑΑΑΑ!! Τελικα ειναι Ι και οχι 1; Απο το Ι=Infinity; Εγω εμπειρικα ηξερα οτι σημαινει μη συναιχεια του κυκλωματος στο τζιτζικι και στις αντιστασεις γενικα...

Τελικα ηταν ανελπιστα ευκολο, οριστε τι φαινεται απο κατω.Τι να κανω τωρα;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Λοιπόν όπως βλέπω θέλεις μια αντ. 100κ στ πρωτεύων και μια δίοδο στο φακό.
Ξεκολλάς το 1 άκρο της διόδου και την μετρας θα σου δείξει 0.01 οπότε αλλάζεις και αυτή

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μόνο πρόσεξε την πολικότητα μην μπει ανάποδα

----------


## Phatt

Οκ Αποστολη 1000 ευχαριστω.Θα προμηθευτω τα υλικα.Παω να αραξω στον καναπε και τα λεμε απο Δευτερα με τα υλικα αλλαγμενα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> *Χαχα ευκολα τα λαθη οταν θελουμε να φερουμε τον προφορικο λογο στα μετρα του γραπτου!ΑΑΑΑ!! Τελικα ειναι Ι και οχι 1; Απο το Ι=Infinity;* Εγω εμπειρικα ηξερα οτι σημαινει μη συναιχεια του κυκλωματος στο τζιτζικι και στις αντιστασεις γενικα...
> 
> Τελικα ηταν ανελπιστα ευκολο, οριστε τι φαινεται απο κατω.Τι να κανω τωρα;



Γι'αυτό σου "πρόσβαλα" το όργανο

Για το κίτρινο βεβαιώσου γιατί στη μέση της αντ/σης αλιώνεται το χρωμα. Καλό βράδυ

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τι έγινε δούλεψε? Οι μπαταρίες που είχε πρέπει να βραχυκύκλωσαν μην τις βάλεις και στο ξανακάψει.

----------


## Phatt

Αποστολη να με συγχωρεις αλλα εχω σπασμενο ποδι και δεν μπορω να βγω απο το σπιτι μονος.Ο ανθρωπος που εβαλα να τα ψωνισει τα πηρε τελικα αλλα δεν βρεθηκαμε ακομη για να προχωρισω.

Πως καταλαβαινουμε οτι οι μπαταριες ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενες;
Τις μπαταριες που ειχε μεσα τις εβαλα σε φορτιστη, τις φορτισα και δουλεψαν στον φακο παλι...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Παναγιώτη παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον το θέμα και λυπήθηκα για το ατύχημα στο πόδι σου. Εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Παναγιώτη περαστικά. Φυσιολογικά κάποια μπαταρία θα'πρεπε να είχε βραχυκυκλώσει αφόυ ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένο το κύκλωμα φόρτισης, εκτός και υπάρχει και άλλη δίοδος στο κομμάτι με τις μπαταρίες, μπορεί βέβαια αντί βραχυκυκλώματος να παρουσιάσουν διαρροή ή μειωμένη χωρητικότητα

----------

